# Boot error



## Mattjones (Sep 25, 2012)

When I try to boot Im getting this error:

```
ad2: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=63
```
Anybody have an idea what is causing this problem?? :q


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2012)

Bad drive, bad cable or a bad controller. Most likely it's the drive.


----------

